# How to not kill my plants/shrubs? New plantings dying!



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Ok I feel like an idiot. Please help.

I've been planting new shrubs every year in the front of my house. Every year almost all die. I've watched many how-to videos, consulted experts from the nursery and landscapers, and have followed directions fully. I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong with the roots when I take the plants/shrubs out of the original container and I scrape the roots, maybe I'm not doing it enough or too much? I say this because the root ball of my boxwood I planted a week ago still has the same shape of the plastic planter it came in. In the past I've dug up dead plants which didn't have a well established root system either.

Below are the steps I usually follow (I try to change/improve techniques every year) - Please let me know what you think I'm doing wrong!

Dig large hole 2-3x size of plant
loosen soil
take plant out, scrape / agitate roots a little with a hand cultivator
add water
add some fertilizer
place in hole
fill in with soil until level around plant (in past I've used new soil, sometimes too much and then too little, leaving roots exposed)
add little more fertilizer around the base and water
water 2-3 times a week (in past, I did daily waterings for first couple weeks then cut back)

Last couple years I've treated for grubs and miracle grow

Again, I feel ridiculous posting this as planting seems fool proof but I'm apparently the fool here. Thanks


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

How much water per day? I think you are best off planting in late September and watering the rootball a gallon everyday until late October, or when leaves of other plants have fallen off.


----------



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

greencare said:


> How much water per day? I think you are best off planting in late September and watering the rootball a gallon everyday until late October, or when leaves of other plants have fallen off.


I don't measure but I thoroughly soak it for 10-15 seconds. So you think planting in spring + watering practices could be the issue?


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Planting in fall is easier, but yes, I think watering is the issue. Also remember to fertilize lightly every month. Frequent watering requires frequent fertilization.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

Over watering shrubs and trees can kill a tree just as quick as not watering them at all. I don't know that you are over watering them but I say that just to show there is a balance. What kind of soil do you have in Mass? clay, loam, ?

What I do when I plant is if I see roots circling the pot I slice them top to bottom every quarter of the pot. I don't cut super deep but enough to sever the roots that have circled so that they'll hopefully they'll grow out and away from the plant. I dont fertilize my shrubs or trees, (granules or liquid fert) I use compost to top dress the flower beds every year which provides the plants with the nutrients they need while also helping the soil retain its moisture.

I water as needed. Right now its pretty hot here in Utah and I've been planting trees/shrubs as I finish putting in my back yard. I have my flower beds on drip and the newly planted zones are set to run every other day for 20-30 minutes. The zones I planted last year run every 3 days. I walk the yard every evening and if something looks distressed (off color, wilting leaves, scorched leaves...) I'll give it some extra water from the hose.

When I hose water I set up a little trough around the plant. I build a ring or little bowl with the plant in the middle that I can fill with water then let it soak in. I fill that bowl two or three or maybe even four times a watering session.

Boxwoods are typically pretty hardy like you mentioned. I have a row of them in my front yard next to the house that get full sun all afternoon as they face west without any shade at all. They didn't grow much at all last year (planted June 2019) but this year I can tell they are growing some and have nice dark green color. What are the conditions where you've planted yours? Are they full sun? Do they get reflections from windows or vinyl fences that would heat them up extra from the sun? Do you have bark or compost in your flower beds? If you have been planting them in the spring what do they look like the rest of the year? Do they look healthy going into fall then just during winter they don't make it? What is the variety of boxwood you're planting and what climate zone are they rated to versus the climate you live in?

When you pull the dead plants out I wouldn't be surprised if the roots look about the same as when you plant them. It really does typically take a few years for them to expand out from the container shape.

Failing everything else I'd consider getting your soil tested to see what the nutrient levels are. Perhaps that would give you a clue as to what is is causing the trouble.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I am pretty sure 99% of new plantings die in the first year because of underwatering. If you think you can overwater, just imagine what a week or two of rain can do. Heck, imagine what a single rain can do.

Best not to follow advise from online articles. The only plant that almost died from 'overwatering' was a potted jasmine. The pot had no drainage hole to allow excess water to escape. After I drilled a new hole, it came back and still going strong. It is virtually impossible to overwater a tree/shrub in soil, unless you plant them in a body of water. But do remember that with frequent watering, one would need frequent fertilization.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

I agree that its hard to over water a plant but I think that depends on what kind of soil its planted in. If its in clay digging the hole creates a dish and then if you keep watering from there the water fills the dish and the clay doesn't allow the water to drain. If you keep watering the roots stay "under water" and can't get oxygen. The solution for clay is to plant high and dig wide so the dish is more like a plate than a bowl and the water can dissipate to the sides rather than down through the clay.

I dealt with this at my last house and it took a while to figure out that this was the problem.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

What kind of shrub are you planting?

The first advice I would offer is to not replant the same shrub in the same space as one that has died. If it was something biological that killed the shrub it is highly likely it will repeat that behavior.

What kind of soil are you planting in?

Did you measure your sun exposure to ensure the plants are not under or over exposed? Did you move the plants from one exposure environment while in pots to a radically different amount of light?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

rtdad said:


> greencare said:
> 
> 
> > How much water per day? I think you are best off planting in late September and watering the rootball a gallon everyday until late October, or when leaves of other plants have fallen off.
> ...


Watering the root ball, not the foliage, for 10-15 seconds is not coming close to meeting the water needs of a new shrubbery. The root ball needs to be completely soaked through its entirety by watering at the base of the plant with a slow trickle for 20-30 minutes as the water will wick into the surrounding dryer soil before the plant has time to fully uptake the water. Once watered in this manner, give the plant time to uptake the water and then water again. Keeping new plantings hydrated is crucial to their survival. Depending on the type of plant and local weather conditions will dictate how often watering in this manner is to be repeated until established. Research evapotranspiration.

Other issues can be the plant being root bound if container grown or depth of planting, etc. Different plants have different requirements. Planting year 'round is common practice.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

I have been tasked with planting countless shrubs, flowers, trees, and any other number of plants for my wife's garden. My process is to dig a hole much larger than the plant. The size of the hole will depend on the condition of the soil I am planting in. If the soil is optimal, the hole doesn't need to be that big. In poor soil the hole will be larger and I will add mulch and planting soil to make sure the plant has a good couple years of ideal soil to get established in. Before I add the planting soil I fill the hole with water and let it completely saturate the ground. I then add the planting soil, place the plant and water thoroughly again. For years I irrigated with sprinklers but now have irrigation. We have not lost more than a very very small percentage of the plants in our gardens and some of the soil was pretty bad.


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

PNW_George said:


> For years I irrigated with sprinklers but now have irrigation.


Are you using a soaker hose or drip irrigation?


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> PNW_George said:
> 
> 
> > For years I irrigated with sprinklers but now have irrigation.
> ...


The installed irrigation system for the gardens is all Hunter Pro Spray Pop Ups except for the front terrace that has a drip line.


----------



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

Mister Bill said:


> rtdad said:
> 
> 
> > greencare said:
> ...


20-30min... So you're saying I need irrigation?


----------



## rtdad (Jul 13, 2019)

PNW_George said:


> I have been tasked with planting countless shrubs, flowers, trees, and any other number of plants for my wife's garden. My process is to dig a hole much larger than the plant. The size of the hole will depend on the condition of the soil I am planting in. If the soil is optimal, the hole doesn't need to be that big. In poor soil the hole will be larger and I will add mulch and planting soil to make sure the plant has a good couple years of ideal soil to get established in. Before I add the planting soil I fill the hole with water and let it completely saturate the ground. I then add the planting soil, place the plant and water thoroughly again. For years I irrigated with sprinklers but now have irrigation. We have not lost more than a very very small percentage of the plants in our gardens and some of the soil was pretty bad.


Thank you for the instructions.. I do believe I have sub optimal clay soil. I will utilize your steps next time!


----------

